# Super snow patternless & Ember...what would you get?



## Earth-Angel (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi there,

Ok am asking you guys/girls as you are all super brainy:2thumb:

What would you get breeding a super snow patternless with an Ember leopard gecko? I think they both have Murphy patternless in them don't they...I have some ideas. But just wanted to see what you clever bunch can tell me 

Thank you x


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

you'd get all mack snow patternless 100% het eclipse & tremper


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Super snow patternless X Talbino eclipse patternless = .

Snow patternless SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino,Eclipse.


----------



## Earth-Angel (Jun 10, 2010)

Wow thanks Guys, knew could count on someone here:no1: 
So you think that they would be a good combo to breed? Am thinking ahead for next year & trying to work out whom to put with whom


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

is your ember male or female if its a male i'd keep some babies that are female and breed back once they're big enough, you could get some snow embers, i love ember's they're beautiful


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Earth-Angel said:


> Wow thanks Guys, knew could count on someone here:no1:
> So you think that they would be a good combo to breed? Am thinking ahead for next year & trying to work out whom to put with whom


You could go for a Talbino eclipse super snow patternless, But that will take a bit longer.


----------



## Earth-Angel (Jun 10, 2010)

The Ember is female, the patternless s.s male 

Thanks Gazz...I'm just about understanding that lol....I am trying to keep up with all the genetics side of things, but just sometimes my brain malfunctions:gasp:!!


----------

